

New way of opening wine bottles - jan-hocevar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSuH9u0kvhU&feature=player_embedded

======
noonespecial
Has some of the making of in this vid.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=kBJFodzpAb0)

